# fare i fighi



## chaquira16

Por favor, no encuentro esta expresión por ninguna parte. ¿Podéis ayudarme?
Os doy el contexto:
"Io me ne andrei...però resterei in Europa...mAagari Parigi o Londra...non come Milano dove tutti fanno i fghi mason dei grand paesani"


----------



## heidita

chaquira16 said:


> come Milano dove tutti fanno i fghi ma son dei grand paesani"


 
...donde todos se las dan de _hombres de mundo_ cuando solo son unos paletos.


----------



## chaquira16

Gracias, Heidita, jamás lo hubiese adivinado.
¿Cuál es la traducción literal? Perdona el abuso
Un abrazo
Carmen


----------



## heidita

De todas formas, espera a algun nativo italiano u otro que domine mejor.

fare il fighi : darselas de guapo 

fighi, plural de figo, guaperas

Pero en el contexto me gusta lo de hombre de mundo. Vamos a esperar.


----------



## claudine2006

chaquira16 said:


> Por favor, no encuentro esta expresión por ninguna parte. ¿Podéis ayudarme?
> Os doy el contexto:
> "Io me ne andrei...però resterei in Europa...magari Parigi o Londra...non come Milano dove tutti fanno i fighi ma son(o) dei grandi paesani"


El sentido de la frase es que la gente en Milán es muy presumida (sin que tengan motivo de presumir de algo).


----------



## Larraya

Hola!!

"Figa" (o fica) es una palabra algo vulgar para indicar el sexo femenino (cono --- lo siento, no tengo tilde en mi teclado); de allì se usa también (y es menos vulgar) como sinònimo de "chica guapa". El sentido se ha expandido también al masculino: "quel tipo è davvero figo" = "este tìo es muy guapo". 
Pero "fare il figo" significa justamente "darsela de guapo", "presumir", "creerse", y no solamente "guapo", sino en general mejor de los demàs. También se dice para eso "tirarsela".
Y es cierto, los de Milano "se la tirano" mucho 
"paesani" podrìa ser "provincianos" (es correcto? gente de provincia, o sea, de pueblo, lo contrario de gente de mundo...)

Ciao


----------



## Dankgerit

> "paesani" podrìa ser "provincianos" (es correcto? gente de provincia, o sea, de pueblo, lo contrario de gente de mundo...)


 
Si, Larraya... es correcto.
Por cierto, me resulta curioso y a propósito que lo mencionas esa frase "se la tirano"... existe exactamente igual en español para referirse a lo mismo, es una coincidencia que me llama la atención, hasta hace poco yo pense que el origen había sido una de esas frases que inventan los adolescentes que gustan de deformar el español .


----------



## chaquira16

Muchas, muchísimas gracias a todos. 

da gusto preguntar.
Un saludo afectuoso 

Carmen


----------



## Cristina.

Dankgerit said:


> Si, Larraya... es correcto.
> Por cierto, me resulta curioso y a propósito que lo mencionas esa frase "se la tirano"... existe exactamente igual en español para referirse a lo mismo, es una coincidencia que me llama la atención, hasta hace poco yo pense que el origen había sido una de esas frases que inventan los adolescentes que gustan de deformar el español .


*Tirarse* el pisto (o darse pisto) /tirarse el moco/tirarse el (un) pegote/tirarse un farol/ Ser un fantasma (fantasmón)/Ser un creído


----------



## xeneize

En Argentina me parece que hay "tirárselas/ ser un chanta/ ser un agrandado/ agrandarse/ tener un agrande/ ser un engrupido/ engrupirse/ ser un pillado/ hacer la estrella", etc.

Por cierto, "figo" sería "copado", pero "fare il figo" sería "hacer facha, hacer pinta".


----------



## claudine2006

En italiano se usa mucho: "darsi delle arie".


----------



## xeneize

También en español existe "darse aires (de algo)".


----------



## claudine2006

xeneize said:


> También en español existe "darse aires (de algo)".


Pensandoci ancora, in italiano si dice anche "darsi arie da primadonna".


----------



## heidita

claudine2006 said:


> Pensandoci ancora, in italiano si dice anche "darsi arie da primadonna".


 
Por cierto: ¿Eso se usaría también para hombres'? ¿Y no se pensaría en homosexualidad?


----------



## Angel.Aura

heidita said:


> Por cierto: ¿Eso se usaría también para hombres'? ¿Y no se pensaría en homosexualidad?


Sì, heidita, se usa tambièn para hombres, sin dar a pensar que se trate de homosexuales.


----------



## claudine2006

heidita said:


> Por cierto: ¿Eso se usaría también para hombres'? ¿Y no se pensaría en homosexualidad?


Sí, se puede usar sin malentendidos porque es una forma de hablar.


----------

